# 50mm vs 60mm?



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey there, I did a search for this and couldn't find any info so here goes, I'm going to be buying a set of carbon clinchers and I'm stuck between the 50mm and 60mm. I live in a hilly area so need to climb reasonably well but also want the aero benefits for tri racing which will probably be slightly hilly but not crazy hilly. So whats the difference in that 10mm? the 50mm will save about 150g and a few bucks but the price isn't the issue - is that minor weight saving and reduction in rotational weight that significant for climbs? or does that pay off on descents and flats? Just wondering what the current thinking was or if there is much difference between the two - thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

165lbs - aiming to get to at least 160lbs for race season


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would advise to aim for a bit shallower depth at your weight. If you get upwards of 60mm the front wheel can start to feel a bit squirrely. The 50mm will be much more versatile in all sorts of conditions unless your lucky enough to never have crosswinds.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention the delightful winds we get in Northern New Mexico especially in the spring. I wouldnt have thought 10mm would make that much difference. 

I think I was honing in on the 60mm just because of the 404s. Thanks for the advice.


----------

